# ah supply



## smckee (Jan 7, 2007)

Is this compny's lighting kits solid. Good light choice?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

IMO, best reflectors in the business. Very good products, reasonably priced. Also, whenever I needed advice while retrofitting, Kim was very helpful to me on the phone.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I highly recommend the kits (but I had a bad experience w/ one of their bulbs).


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

These things are pretty much where its at. I had one of their fixtures on my tank along with a coralife light. Both were running the same type of bulb, but the AH reflectors really beam a lot more of the light down into the tank. 

Hooking everything up, (wiring, mounting ballast, etc..) is easy to. I highly recommend the kits.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

If you have some basic "handy-man" skills then these are your best bet. Easy to setup and are incredibly bright, thanks to the excellent reflector. I highly recommend.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I recommend them too, and bulb problems are not left in your lap. When I had one of their bulbs break within a few weeks, they replaced it at no charge, not even shipping charges.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

agreed with hoppy. If there is a reasonable problem, from my own experience and from what I've seen from others, AHsupply goes above and beyond for customer service.

Their service is beyond what I expect from a business. Very easily reachable, very helpful on the phone. Any issues quickly fixed. And their lights are imo the best bargain for the money.

If you _really_ need a fixture for your setup, try Tek lights. But if you're going to put it in a canopy I would put AHsupply waaaay up there on the list.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> I recommend them too, and bulb problems are not left in your lap. When I had one of their bulbs break within a few weeks, they replaced it at no charge, not even shipping charges.


I was not so fortunate when my 96W bulb broke (despite a couple of polite emails explaining the situation), so I buy bulbs elsewhere now. The broken bulp appeast to have had a glob of some sort of amorphous glue keeping the tubes spaced in hte middle. It swelled and broke a tube, from what I can gather. My new bulb has a little hourglass shaped piece of hard plastic between the tubes (looks nicer).


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Like everyone has said, the company is great as well as the product. I have a 4 X 55 watt kit over one tank and a 1 X 55 watt kit. I had a bulb break once after about ten days of use, all it took was a quick phone call and they had another bulb on it's way the same day. Great customer service in my opinion.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got two 1x55W and one 2x55W kits from them, very happy. Everything I needed to install the kits was included, all screws/wires, everything but the wood for making the canopy. 

I did have one bulb from them die almost a year to the day it was installed, very black on one side. Not sure I can really fault them for that though.

Jon


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I highly recommend them!!!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Great company. Never had a problem with their kit or bulbs. Customer service is outstanding as well.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

I have nothing but good things to say about their kits. I have the dual 13w retro over my 6 gal. installed perfectly. If you have a little craftyness going with AH supply can save you some dough on some quality equipment.


----------

